

MOO.com releases API - dhotson
http://www.moo.com/blog/2008/06/09/announcing-the-moo-api/

======
mattdennewitz
this looks great.

perhaps now linkedin or any of the professional social networking sites like
it can send out free business cards w/ linkedin-specific information printed
on them for freelancers or networkers to give out at meeting, shows,
conventions, etc.

